# '87 Truck w/ z24: Zero oil-pressure for 15 secs



## Ghosty (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm actually posting this for a friend. Thought someone here might have some ideas. I can relay questions too. Appreciate your time...



> Everytime I start my 87 truck the oil light stays ON for at least 15 seconds. It's real too. There is 0 PSI of pressure the entire time that light is ON.
> 
> Are the oil pumps in these things that bad, or is there something wrong? The engine is a 2.4L Z24 4-cyl. I heard somewhere that there is an upgraded pump for these to prevent this, but couldn't find the info. Checked the bearings and they somehow still look okay, even though you hear rod knock after 10 seconds of no oil pressure. Once the oil light turns off, the engine knock goes away too.
> 
> Thanks again in advance!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

maybe run a oil cleaning substance thru the oil system..

and pull the oil pump out and clean it..it is probably all gunked up..

the z24 oil pump is a hi flo pump to begain with..


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Check that the screen on the oil pump pickup is clean. Have the pressure checked with a direct pressure oil gauge to make sure oil pressure is doing what you think for sure.


----------

